# Susan Sideropoulos weiß, was ihr steht!



## Q (24 Aug. 2012)

Wir kennen sie aus "Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten". Dort spielte sie 10 Jahre lang, von 2001 bis 2011 die lebensfrohe Verena Koch. Nachdem sie dort seit nun gut einem Jahr nicht mehr mitwirkt, konnten wir sie am 20. August 2012 aber dennoch wieder einmal auf dem Red Carpet bewundern.
So kam sie nämlich zu den First Step Awards, die im Stage Theater Potsdamer Platz in Berlin stattfanden. Frisch und fröhlich strahlte die junge Mutter zweier Söhne in die Kameras.


Zum Anlass trug die Schauspielerin ein sehr erfrischendes und sommerliches Outfit, das ihr ganz ausgezeichnet stand. So war sie in helle, altrosa Shorts und in ein weißes Top gekleidet. 



Die Shorts waren vorn mit einer Schleife verziert und brachten ihre gebräunten Beine zur Geltung. Das trägerlose Oberteil war am oberen Rand mit einer Borte verziert. Zu dem Outfit hatte die Blondine ein paar Highheels gewählt, die ihre Beine noch länger wirken ließen. Als Accessoire ein weißes Täschchen und an den Ohren ein Paar silbern leuchtende Kreolen.


Ihr langes, blondes Haar umspielte ihr strahlendes Gesicht. Die Mähne war in Wellen gelegt und fiel ihr über die Schultern. Ebenso natürlich frisch war ihr Make-up ausgefallen. Der gebräunte Teint der Schönen war perfekt, ihre Augen waren leicht in Schwarz gekleidet und auf den Lippen lag ein dunkler, leicht glossy Lippenstift, der ihre ohnehin schon vollen Lippen noch voller wirken ließ.


Susan Sideropoulos hat es gewusst, ihr Schönheit hervorzuheben. Diese verdankt sie übrigens ihren Eltern - der Vater ist griechischer Abstammung, die Mutter ist aus Israel. Die südländisch, sommerliche Schönheit hat die Schauspielerin bei diesem Event voll und ganz gezeigt.


Wer sie sehen möchte, der kann hier mal gucken: 


http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...otsdamer-platz-berlin-august-20-2012-35x.html


----------



## Padderson (24 Aug. 2012)

ich weiß auch, was mir jetzt steht


----------



## depp19781978 (7 Nov. 2012)

Danke für Susan


----------

